# Air cleaner parts needed



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

Need air cleaner cover and air filter for 1074 pioneer chainsaw.
If you have these parts to sell please repply w/ price and your email adress, Thank you, Pioneer 1074


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

come-on somebody's got to have these parts, will pay shipping(priority mail flat rate)


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Try this site www.chainsawr.com Very reliable.


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

Already tried it, no luck


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Give me a part # i can see what i can do for you


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't find any numbers on the parts I have now but the cover is green plastic with the pioneer name and the model # 1074 on the top.


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you post a image of it ?


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'll try but it may be hard because I must get help from someone with a digital camera.


----------

